# INTELLIGENT PROXIMITY KEY LESS REMOTE



## charlieborg (Jul 31, 2009)

We just bought a 2005 Murano se. It only has one key and no remotes. I looked on eBay and saw several for sale. My question is will the same remote from other models of Nissan work on the Murano ? I found some one in Atl who can program them to the car.


----------

